# Magic sign Gerry McNamara



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

> Gerry McNamara has accepted a free agent deal with the Orlando Magic. His agent says the team was very close to picking him in Wednesday night's NBA draft.
> 
> Gerry's agent Bill Neff says that once G-Mac got over the initial sting of not being drafted, he quickly became excited about the opportunity to play for the Magic.


http://www.9wsyr.com/news/local/story.aspx?content_id=DE92B5C7-20E1-412A-9DF8-62000C388DD8

I really don't know what to say about this. I like McNamara and believe he could have a place on this team, but at this point we need perimeter defense over another shooter. However, he is just signed to play on our summer league team, but if he surprises, Deiner is all but gone in my opinion.

...and yes, Lachlanwood32, yet another white guy with 4 years of college experience! :biggrin:


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He is alot like Diener maybe it;s not a guarented contract and just for summer league and maybe training camp.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

GMac over Gansey?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

So Diener, McNamara, Arroyo, Nelson, and Dooling? They should draw the line somewhere.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I like Diener and McNamara but I don't think either has a place in the NBA more than a 3rd/4th string PG at the end of the bench. And we've already got Diener. Maybe McNamara will take Diener's place. He seems like just a stronger version of Diener.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I also heard we may be signing Matt Walsh for the summer league team. This is getting pretty ridiculous.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Poor man's JJ. Smart move...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

TM said:


> GMac over Gansey?



Anyone even signed Gansey yet?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I wanted G-Mac to get signed, but by the Magic? Logjam.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Diener, it was nice having you around.

Although McNamara plays no defense whatsoever, he can shoot and is a competitor. It seems somewhat redundant to draft Redick then sign a poor man's Redick (shorter version too) right after the draft.

I guess we could always throw McNamara, Redick, Hedo, Garrity and Darko out on the floor now. Just shoot 3's all day. Where on earth are we going to find enough ball for all these shooters? They're one-dimensional scorers, which means if they aren't shooting the ball they're not going to be contributing much else.

Ralaw, no surprises with this signing. My theory's looking pretty solid.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

WTF. another white boy. who won't play. i think gansey probably should go sign with phoenix. he'd be perfect. 

bye bye diener. loved ya. and gmac, i hated you in college. and blah!


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

The Nuggets should've signed G-Mac. Hook him up with Melo again.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Diener, it was nice having you around.
> 
> Although McNamara plays no defense whatsoever, he can shoot and is a competitor. It seems somewhat redundant to draft Redick then sign a poor man's Redick (shorter version too) right after the draft.
> 
> ...


lol .. check it out ...

http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1391

we've apparently signed someone else for summer leagues

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=493


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

JNice said:


> lol .. check it out ...
> 
> http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1391
> 
> ...


Any truth to the rumor that the Magic are going to be sponsored by the Milk Processing Board? :biggrin:


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

thank god sum1 signed him. i started 2 feel sorry for him :clap:


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

now if we pull a dwight howard for paul gasol trade .... :laugh:


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

JNice said:


> lol .. check it out ...
> 
> http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1391
> 
> ...


I actually have been able to see Loughton play his entire career at ODU. He is a tough player who plays hard and is smart. However, I don't see his chances of making the NBA right now.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Okay, enough with the white jokes... as long as they can play, it shouldn't matter.

In other words, I want Pat Garrity gone.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

JT3000 said:


> Okay, enough with the white jokes... as long as they can play, it shouldn't matter.
> 
> In other words, I want Pat Garrity gone.


You, and every other Magic fan.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Diener, it was nice having you around.
> 
> Although McNamara plays no defense whatsoever, he can shoot and is a competitor. It seems somewhat redundant to draft Redick then sign a poor man's Redick (shorter version too) right after the draft.
> 
> ...


Gmac's a better defender than he gets credit for, he's got great lateral quickness for a white boy. :biggrin: He's not as good a player as Redick, but there games aren't similar at all, so I don't like that comparison. McNamara would makes a much better point than Redick, but if he's gonna, I'm assuming it'll be somewhere else. I don't understand this signing, but I'm sorta just glad to see him signed elsewhere. Let me know hat you guys think after summer leagues.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

It's 2006 fellas, let's move past skin color.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Enigma said:


> It's 2006 fellas, let's move past skin color.


It's all in good fun, no need to fret. We've noticed a trend in the picks. It's probably just coincidence, but it's interesting none the less. We're merely mentioning that we are probably the most loaded team. It's no disrespect. To me, color plays no part in whether or not a player is good or a team succeeds. Some of the best players now, 10 years ago and 25 years ago were white.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> It's all in good fun, no need to fret. We've noticed a trend in the picks. It's probably just coincidence, but it's interesting none the less. We're merely mentioning that we are probably the most loaded team. It's no disrespect. To me, color plays no part in whether or not a player is good or a team succeeds. Some of the best players now, 10 years ago and 25 years ago were white.



I know it's all supposed to be a joke. It doesn't mean that it is any good. The Travis Diener infatuation on the other board is also supposed to be a big joke, and I know you also consider it nonsense.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Enigma said:


> I know it's all supposed to be a joke. It doesn't mean that it is any good. The Travis Diener infatuation on the other board is also supposed to be a big joke, and I know you also consider it nonsense.


The Diener love affair is beyond me. He's a big-time bench warmer and I don't understand why you'd need club after club, thread after thread addressing him. I'm stumped. He wasn't terrible at Marquette, but he's definitely not going to break a starting lineup. At least our "white" theory has some truth to it. Never the less it's not something which really matters. Hopefully our boys can win.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> The Diener love affair is beyond me. He's a big-time bench warmer and I don't understand why you'd need club after club, thread after thread addressing him. I'm stumped. He wasn't terrible at Marquette, but he's definitely not going to break a starting lineup. At least our "white" theory has some truth to it. Never the less it's not something which really matters. Hopefully our boys can win.



And there's some truth to what Steven A. Smith says on rare occasion, but that doesn't make him a good analyst. Bottom line, there's no use for all the 'white thoery' stuff as it's not productive and most certainly not funny.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Enigma said:


> And there's some truth to what Steven A. Smith says on rare occasion, but that doesn't make him a good analyst. Bottom line, there's no use for all the 'white thoery' stuff as it's not productive and most certainly not funny.


Well I don't see an issue with it. No one is saying it in a demeaning way towards the actual player. Actually, I have yet to see someone in the Orlando forum say a derogatory comment about it. Simply mentioning it as a way to ignite a discussion is fine. A problem with American society that I've noticed is, we've become to politically correct in fear of being accused of being racist, prejudice insensitvie, etc. We all see color and there is nothing wrong with that; however, the problem comes in when we begin to judge people based on that color and this isn't happening.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I think most of the comments are made in a sarcastic manner. And I definitely think there may be a bit of truth to it. When you look at the percentage of white or caucasian players in the league and compare that to the percentages of the number of caucasian guys that Orlando drafts or signs, I'd be willing to bet there is a disparity between Orlando and other teams. I'd call that educated speculation but I wouldn't be surprised if it were true.

A big deal really? No. Worth noting? Why not. It's the off-season and Orlando won't be much of a free agent player. Not much else to discuss.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

JNice said:


> I think most of the comments are made in a sarcastic manner. And I definitely think there may be a bit of truth to it. When you look at the percentage of white or caucasian players in the league and compare that to the percentages of the number of caucasian guys that Orlando drafts or signs, I'd be willing to bet there is a disparity between Orlando and other teams. I'd call that educated speculation but I wouldn't be surprised if it were true.
> 
> A big deal really? No. Worth noting? Why not. It's the off-season and Orlando won't be much of a free agent player. Not much else to discuss.


You mentioned before that it could be DeVos, and I think that may have some truth behind it. A wealthy, white strong republican with a knack for business. He probably realizes that the majority of supporters at Orlando games are white, and although to us it makes no difference, subconciously fans might believe that they can "relate" to players that look the same. I'm not comfortable really debating the topic with anyone so I won't post about this again, but subconciously I believe some still have racial tendencies. Employment numbers show this trend too, a white male boss is more likely to hire a white male. It's not fair, and I don't agree, but it still happens.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I think it's worthy to note that we have been drafting/acquiring a lot of non-black players over the past couple of years. You can say 'it's 2006, who cares', but it would be extremely naive to act like race doesn't matter anymore. Personally I don't care who we get as long as they're good. I don't think anyone is suggesting that the Magic organization is racist, especially considering a black man is the one who has been acquiring all of these players. 

I also think it's crazy that some people think we shouldn't be talking about this. If we can't talk comfortably about something just because it involves race, than there's something wrong.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

An opportunity to work some Magic 
Gerry McNamara accepts offer to play in an NBA summer league for Orlando. 

http://www.syracuse.com/sports/poststandard/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/1151657739279720.xml&coll=1


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

Okay, yeah, now I'm the overzealous PC nut. You all couldn't be more wrong. First of all, I never stated anybody said anything demeaning, on here. I have heard some things on local sports talk radio and around town though that were demeaning, though. I just made made original statement more as a reaction to that than anthing on here. Next, I never said we shouldn't talk about race, racism, diversity, and anything that revolves around that topic. I just said they way people were joking about it was not really productive because it wasn't all that funny. I just wanted to prevent this from turning into the next Travis Diener running joke fiasco.

So if you want to bash my sense of humor, or what you may perceive as a lack of, then fine. But spare me with all the political correctness crap. That couldn't be any farther from the truth.


----------

